# have a pint with you



## EGREGR

Hola, compañeros del WR. ¿Me podéis confirmar si la siguiente traducción es correcta?

"Have a pint with you,       
don't mind if I do."

"Vamos a tomar una cerveza,  (como invitación a tomarla juntos)
si no te importa."

Gracias.


----------



## Bevj

Don't mind if I do - Con mucho gusto / Claro que sí.
Pero no entiendo muy bien si son dos personas o una.  Normalmente 'Don't mind if I do' es la respuesta a una invitación.  Una persona diria '¿Tomamos una cerveza?' y la otra contestaría 'Don't mind if I do'.


----------



## chileno

Me suena raro....podrías incluir más contexto, por favor?


----------



## EGREGR

Lo dice la misma persona. Mi suposición es que es alguien, un poco pesado, que quiere tomarse una cerveza con la otra persona y no quiere darle opción a rechazar la invitación. ¿Cómo lo traducirías con ese contexto al español?


----------



## chileno

...yo me tomo una de todas maneras?

Aunque me molesta ese "Have a pint with you", I guess that's OK in BrE.


----------



## EGREGR

Es BrE, pero no sé si es correcto así o no.
¿Podría ser entonces así?
"Vamos a tomarnos una cerveza, yo me la voy a tomar de todas formas." 

Pero lo que no tengo claro ahora qué es lo que realmente significa _don't mind if I do_. ¿Cuál es el significado usual para esta construcción?


----------



## Bevj

No, en este contexto suena raro en BrE tambíen.
Creo que EGREGR tiene razón, más o menos.  
XX es un tipo pesado que quiere tomar una cerveza con YY.  Como que sabe que YY no quiere su compañía, XX pone las palabras en la boca de YY.
"¿Me invitas una cerveza?  Muy amable, con mucho gusto."


----------



## EGREGR

Gracias a ambos. Supongo que la solución de Bevj tiene sentido.


----------



## chileno

Gracias Bevj!


----------



## jasminasul

No está claro quién es el que paga. Dice "te acompaño a una cerveza, me apetece, me viene que ni pintada".

(Y "one brave sole" )


----------



## Bevj

Bueno, si yo te digo 'Have a pint with me?', creo que se entiende que yo pago por lo menos la primera


----------



## jasminasul

Es que el texto es raro. Parece que es un expolicía que mantiene una especie de monólogo. Supuestamente está hablando con un periodista, por lo que podría ser que este invite al policía para sonsacarle información, pero no estoy segura del todo.


----------



## chileno

Bevj said:


> Bueno, si yo te digo 'Have a pint with me?', creo que se entiende que yo pago por lo menos la primera



Correcto, el problema es si te digo "have a pint with you"

Te estoy pidiendo que tengas una pinta contigo, guardada en alguna parte de tu ropa? O algo así?


----------



## Bevj

No entiendo, chileno. . 
'Have a pint with you?'
'Me estás pidiendo que me siente contigo para tomar una cerveza?'


----------



## Elixabete

No será que está recreando/ imaginando una posible conversación en la que alguien le invita:
X- Have a pint with me!( Eso es lo que cree que le diría)
Y- Have a pint with you( eso es lo que se dice a sí mismo como eco de lo anterior) don't mind if I do!(lo que respondería)
Que si me tomo un pinta contigo, claro que sí!
Que me tome una pinta contigo, cómo no!


----------



## chileno

Bevj said:


> No entiendo, chileno. .
> 'Have a pint with you?'
> 'Me estás pidiendo que me siente contigo para tomar una cerveza?'



Es lo que dice en el post original. (#1)


----------



## Bevj

No, lo que no entiendo es tu referencia a una pinta guardada en la ropa


----------



## chileno

Bevj said:


> No, lo que no entiendo es tu referencia a una pinta guardada en la ropa



Have a pint (actual bottle) in a pocket, for example?


----------



## Bevj

Ahh,  en BrE creo que en esta situación diríamos 'got a pint'.
Pero es otro tema


----------



## chileno

Bevj said:


> Ahh,  en BrE creo que en esta situación diríamos 'got a pint'.
> Pero es otro tema



Not the same thing.... If I told you "have a pint with you (in your pocket) when we meet at the stadium", it wouldn't mean anything in the UK?


----------



## eno2

EGREGR said:


> "Have a pint with you,
> don't mind if I do."


 Frase mutilada o sin sentido
Have a pint with me, don't mind if you do. Eso si.


----------



## OtroLencho

eno2 said:


> Frase mutilada o sin sentido
> Have a pint with me, don't mind if you do. Eso si.


Pero entonces no rimaría. 

Sin contexto adecuado, iría con la idea de Elixabete en #15.


----------



## Bevj

eno2 said:


> Frase mutilada o sin sentido
> Have a pint with me, don't mind if you do. Eso si.



But this has nothing to do with the original.


----------



## eno2

Trying to make sense of the senseless.

"Have a pint with you,
don't mind if I do."

Would be then


I'll have a pint with you.
I don't mind if I do.

Your "¿Me invitas una cerveza? Muy amable, con mucho gusto." fails the original too I think, in so far as the original makes any sense. No question, no question mark.

My try:

Tomaré una cerveza contigo, a mi no me molesta.

Es verdad que si hubiera un signo de interrogación, las cosas se arreglarían completamente en tu sentido.

Have a pint with you?
Don't mind if I do.

¿Me invitas una cerveza?
Sí, podría ser agradable...


----------



## OtroLencho

eno2 said:


> Tomaré una cerveza contigo, a mi no me molesta.


Creo que es más británico (no lo utilizo), pero tengo la impresión de que "don't mind if I do" es más positivo que una simple falta de molestia.  O sea, "...sí, podría ser agradable...".


----------



## eno2

¿I don't mind no lo  utilizas? Sorprendente...

Despues de leer los 4 hilos sobre I don't mind: 

no me molesta

"para nada me importaría

no me importa
*
*
 me da igual/me da lo mismo

Y WR:




> *I don't mind* _interj_ _informal_ (I have no preference) me es indiferente _loc interj_
> Oh, I don't mind!
> me da lo mismo _loc interj_
> *I don't mind* _interj_ _informal_ (I am not upset) no me importa _loc interj_


----------



## OtroLencho

eno2 said:


> ¿I don't mind no lo  utilizas? Sorprendente...


"I don't mind", sí lo utilizo (no me importa, me vale).

"...don't mind if I do..." creo es una frase hecha, con otro matiz más aprobatorio. (Y no lo utilizo).

Edit: Y nótese que este se pronuncia con otra intonación, expresando otro matiz afectivo.


----------



## eno2

Creo que tienes razón, si es una frase hecha. 

Have a pint with you*?*
Don't mind if I do.

¿Me invitas una cerveza?
Sí, podría ser agradable...

Con signo de interrogación, las cosas se arreglan completamente.


----------



## Amapolas

chileno said:


> Es lo que dice en el post original. (#1)


Hola, Chileno. Te has confundido con el "have". Este es el "have" que significa tomar, beber, comer: _have a pint, have a drink_, etc.
El personaje está haciendo como que el otro lo invitó, y dice la frase que quisiera haber escuchado. Medio como que le está reprochando que no lo invitara, así que se inventa la invitación y la respuesta: ¿Tomamos una cerveza? Claro por supuesto.


----------



## chileno

Amapolas said:


> Hola, Chileno. Te has confundido con el "have". Este es el "have" que significa tomar, beber, comer: _have a pint, have a drink_, etc.
> El personaje está haciendo como que el otro lo invitó, y dice la frase que quisiera haber escuchado. Medio como que le está reprochando que no lo invitara, así que se inventa la invitación y la respuesta: ¿Tomamos una cerveza? Claro por supuesto.



Lo que sigue es lo que escribió el OP



EGREGR said:


> "Have a pint with you,
> don't mind if I do."



Y no tiene sentido....

Por eso quiero que Bevj me conteste la #20


----------



## jasminasul

Es muy británico, y quizá un poco anticuado, pero no es que no tenga sentido ni mucho menos.

No creo que sea una pregunta (will I have a pint with you?) sino más bien "(I will) have a pint with you, yes sir". Ha elidido el sujeto pero no veo motivo para comerse el signo de interrogación.
Es igual que: (I'm) Not sure this is the right thing to do.

(I) don't mind if I do se dice (o decía) cuanto alguien te ofrece algo y te viene bien, como cuando estás muy cansado y te ofrecen una taza de té.

"Have a pint with you" en el sentido de llevar algo encima sería imperativo.


----------



## Elixabete

A ver si con otro ejemplo,
Manolo- Will you marry me?/ Te casarías conmigo?
Maripuri- Marry you !/? Of course!/ Casarme contigo !/? Claro que sí!
Ahora, si Maripuri se está imaginando la situación en su mente, y está hablando en alto consigo misma no dice la frase de Manolo ( a no ser que esté fatal y se ponga a hacer voces distintas), sólo dice la suya.
En el ejemplo que nos ocupa el personaje responde a  una pregunta que imagina que le han hecho, o está reviviendo en su imaginación  una situación en la que le hicieron esa pregunta/ esperaba que se la hubieran hecho y no se la hicieron... Necesitaríamos más contexto,  pero la traducción en sí no presenta problemas:
Tormarme una pinta contigo!/? Claro que sí
O como decía antes:
Que si me tomaría una pinta contigo? Claro que sí.


----------



## jasminasul

No es muy importante, y cualquiera de las traducciones puede servir, pero no veo motivo para omitir el signo de interrogación si fuera una pregunta. Para mí hay más posibilidades de que sea una oración declarativa.
Si fuera ese caso debería decir: Have a pint with you?
Aunque también pone "sole" en lugar de "soul".


----------



## Bevj

chileno said:


> Not the same thing.... If I told you "have a pint with you (in your pocket) when we meet at the stadium", it wouldn't mean anything in the UK?



Tiene sentido, sí,  - Trae una lata/botella de cerveza cuando nos reunimos....  pero no tiene nada que ver con la situación que describe  EGREGR.


----------



## EGREGR

El sentido del original es el que dice Elixabete. No sé si es correcto gramaticalmente o no, pero entiendo que ése es el sentido.
En español lo imagino en voz de un tipo pesado e impertinente que se "autoinvita" a una cerveza que no le has ofrecido en medio de un monólogo en el que sólo él habla. Y no me suena mal imaginarlo sin la interrogación. Dice algo como:
"Casi lo pillo si no hubiese sido por mi rodilla chunga. Siempre falla en el peor momento. Una cerveza contigo, claro que sí. ¿En qué periódico decías que trabajabas?"


----------



## chileno

Bevj said:


> Tiene sentido, sí,  - Trae una lata/botella de cerveza cuando nos reunimos....  pero no tiene nada que ver con la situación que describe  EGREGR.


Correct. I insisted because it wasn't clear what you were implying.

I said it was weird in #3 and confirmed it on #5.

Have a pint with you. It isn't "I will have a pint with you" or "have a pint with me"

That's all.

Thanks Bevj.


----------



## jasminasul

Creo que el sentido original es el de #4.
No se sabe si el periodista lo ha invitado o no, pero si no pone el signo de interrogación me parece que no se debe poner algo que no está en el original.
Algo como "tomaré una fría, qué dicha la mía", pero no se me ocurre nada en español de España.


----------

